# Good Luck to Troy Roberts this weekend



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Troy is across the big pond to cast at Steyning this weekend. I know he will represent USA casting in the best possible way.

Wish i was there with him.....

GOOD LUCK TROY

TAXI!!!!

Tommy


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Good Luck Troy!!!!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I hope Steyning is true to form and Troy as well, good luck


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

I think that he will enjoy the experince - he's already had Fish & Chips !!


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Troy , 

Best of luck at the event and look forward to seeing a new PB coming from the event, conditions are looking very interesting in the lead up. 

Regards
Jeremy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I talked to Troy earlier today. He is very excited. He was able to get in some practice at Steyning and seemed happy with the results.

Again, good luck this weekend!!

Tommy


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

When you hit a big one, don't forget to say....... "TAXI"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Any word about Troy yet?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Troy called me earlier. He hit 246 meters on the 100g. He said he just never really got his cast together on the heavier leads.

One thing is for sure, he can always say he was there when historu was made, new world record cast... 

Tommy


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Full results here - http://www.myfishcasting.com/casting_forum/viewtopic.php?t=9554


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tommy said:


> One thing is for sure, he can always say he was there when historu was made, new world record cast...


Holy crap!!!! 318 yards...

I was so thrilled when I could break 100. I feel small...


----------

